# it's beginning to look a lot like gumbo



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jus started mine. 
cleaned 5 lbs. shrimp. sauteed the heads with veggies to make stock. gettin all parts ready so when the roux is ready, i'll be ready. show me yours and i'll show you mine.
jack


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i did a cajun chicken and dumplings today. was thinking gumbo, but didn't have all the stuff, so i made







a light roux and boiled 10 thighs. it's pretty durn good, but now you got me thinkin gumbo----and the oysters around here are very good right now. maybe duck and oyster?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

damn, that sounds good. i don't have duck and oyster.i just got andouille, bacon, and shrimp.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

rollo's got any good oysters? i just get mine from wallyworld when they go outta date.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

cajun seasonings: 1 tbs. each: coarse black pepper, salt, garlic pwd. onion pwd. paprika, thyme, oregano, file'
jack


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ain't made gumbo in a minute. May have to whip up a pot afore too long.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Our fist attempt went south very quickly. Second attempt was better. We’ve been perfecting our recipe over the past year and a half. Crab, oysters, shrimp, and conecuh.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

You need fish and crawdads!


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

lastcast said:


> You need fish and crawdads!


and that Mud Duck will give it some twang


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

next time put soft shell crabs in your shrimp gumbo.it will go from good to great gumbo


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

turned out damngood. i think i need a bigger pot.
maybe the roux could have been a little browner. i usually get it to about an old penny color.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

good stuff. 
jack


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

ever try a big ol ice cream dipper of yellow potato salad right in the middle of a bowl of gumbo? try it some time.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Looks good, even with the duck lol. Oops had to spell check duck auto fill didn’t spell duck.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Never seen anyone eat gumbo off a plate. But it looks damn fine.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

boomshakalaka said:


> Never seen anyone eat gumbo off a plate. But it looks damn fine.


it gets pretty messy with those whole crab.
that pic was taken before i put down the newspaper. lol.
there was 10 crab in this batch. 2 lbs. shrimp and 2 lbs. sausage
jack


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Looks good. 

I take my roux for gumbo closer to the color of a Hershey bar, once I throw in the trinity it looks like I'm cooking in used motor oil.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

tiger297 said:


> Looks good.
> 
> I take my roux for gumbo closer to the color of a Hershey bar, once I throw in the trinity it looks like I'm cooking in used motor oil.


yep, roux is the key to good gumbo, it just depends on how you like it. the thing about roux is the more it cooks, the thickening power goes away. this is where file' comes in to help thicken it up a bit. i have never tried to make mine darker but one day i'll get experimental and do it. 
jack


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

A brown roux is for sure thicker and I use that when I'm making an etouffee. But it is fun to experiment.

At the end of the day it is a seafood stew and tastes awesome


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

All looks mighty fine. I learned to bake my rou vs. going stir crazy. Try it sometime! I learned a few things working offshore. Some of the guys put hard boiled eggs (shelled) in the pot and even red hot wieners. Blew my mind-lol!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

making a roux is very therapeutic to me.when i was a kid i knew Maw Maw's roux was ready when i couldn't stand the smell anymore. i don't make mine quite that dark. she talked to her roux too--in french.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I toast my flour in the oven first. Cuts down on stirring a little bit.


----------

